# This is why I am too good for grammar (a split thread)



## commander (26 Oct 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> commander,
> 
> Perhaps you missed this?
> 
> ...



Thanks. It's truly depressing at every level that this forum seems to be run by grammar professors, that cannot look past that to the message itself. Your attitudes are no different than the people setting these failed policies for us. I hope you eventually become enlightened or perhaps more open minded and update your "policies". Please cancel and close my account as I will not return. Also, please save the flamming as I will not revisit the site again, no need to annoy honourable existing members with an issue between me and the site. Good luck to everyone and best of luck in all your future endeavours, and i mean that in the sincerest of ways.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Oct 2012)

Yup, the thousands of other members here are all out of step.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Oct 2012)

commander said:
			
		

> ...seems to be run by grammar professors, that who cannot look past that


   >




> Also, please save the flamming as I will not revisit the site again....


I can't help but notice you're still online here. Hoping for a "please, _please_ come back  :crybaby:  ?"


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Oct 2012)




----------



## Spooks (26 Oct 2012)

commander said:
			
		

> ...no need to annoy honourable existing members with an issue between me and the site....



By having this whole thread dedicated to this user's last words, doesn't that make the above statement null and void?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Oct 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> By having this whole thread dedicated to this user's last words, doesn't that make the above statement null and void?



That was his wish, not ours.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Oct 2012)

And the "honourable members" are the site, therefore his comment was nonsensical from the get-go.


----------



## GAP (26 Oct 2012)

I think the Mods should honor commander's request....he'll be back in another iteration.....


----------



## Snaketnk (26 Oct 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> I think the Mods should honor *honour* commander's request....he'll be back in another iteration.....



If we're going to be grammar nazis...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Oct 2012)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> If we're going to be grammar nazis...



You saw the Semper Fi in his avatar, right?


----------



## fraserdw (26 Oct 2012)

Aww, take your lumps and carry on, everyone on these forums gets hit once in a while!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Oct 2012)

Dude.  He is using the American spelling.  Odd for a Marine...


----------



## cupper (26 Oct 2012)

You should see the looks I get when I tell people I don't speak American, I speak English. >

But it seems it's only when I say "about" that they can tell I'm not one of them.


----------



## GAP (26 Oct 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Dude.  He is using the American spelling.  Odd for a Marine...



Hey! Hey! I resemble that ......all that good ol' US of A influence and all......uh,.....what were talking about.? 


Edit to add: Odd taken for granted, what was odd...the American spelling, the ability to spell, or just two big words fitted in with a bunch of littler ones?  ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Oct 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> But it seems it's only when I say "about" that they can tell I'm not one of them.



Of course you mean a-boot.*

*That of course is the 'correct' south shore Nova Scotia spelling.


----------



## Hawk (27 Oct 2012)

I've been a grammar nazi for years! Telling my son, "Don't say um", "Don't say like". He used to drive me crazy. Worst was an older teen asking me, "Do you gots a pen you can borrow me?". Answer: "No, but I HAVE a pen I can LEND you".

Its good to be back in Atlantic Canada where they spell colour, favour, etc correctly. If only I could get away from the western way of pronouncing aunt, and pronounce the "au" properly, and not say ant when I mean aunt!

Cheers -
Hawk


----------



## Occam (27 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Its good to be back in Atlantic Canada where they spell colour, favour, etc correctly.



Oh, but I'm sure you're aware there are trade-offs...   ;D

"I says to the other fella..."
"Where ya to?"
"Febuary"
"That's some good"
"I seen it yesterday!"


----------



## chrisf (27 Oct 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Oh, but I'm sure you're aware there are* trade-offs*...   ;D



As long as we're correcting spelling and grammar, you spelled "benefits" wrong.


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Oct 2012)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I've been a grammar nazi for years! Telling my son, "Don't say um", "Don't say like". He used to drive me crazy. Worst was an older teen asking me, "Do you gots a pen you can borrow me?". Answer: "No, but I HAVE a pen I can LEND you".
> 
> Its good to be back in Atlantic Canada where they spell colour, favour, etc correctly. If only I could get away from the western way of pronouncing aunt, and pronounce the "au" properly, and not say ant when I mean aunt!
> 
> ...



I have one of my young OCdts that uses "like" and "um" all the time and I constantly harassed him about it till the point that he was sick of me saying it. He finished cap this year came in and told me how some one was giving a presentation and every third word was "like" and every time he started a sentence it was with "Um". He thought that it sounded very unprofessional (which it does) and how he was going to try to stop saying it.  ullhair:



			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Of course you mean a-boot.*
> *That of course is the 'correct' south shore Nova Scotia spelling.



That's because when we say out an a-bout we mean boat.


----------



## Hawk (27 Oct 2012)

Point taken, Occam! Overheard on the bus today. "His new girlfriend's some pretty". I count that sort of thing as dialect. I've been away from the South Shore for more years than I care to tell you, and it sounds great, even if it is strangling the Queen's English! Hint - I was one of the first females posted to Mill Cove!


----------



## JorgSlice (27 Oct 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Oh, but I'm sure you're aware there are trade-offs...   ;D
> 
> "I says to the other fella..."
> "Where ya to?"
> ...



"Eh b'y, what's the happening after now?"

Got me for the longest time out in Truro, always thought it was "What're are you doing after/later/next?" Until apparently it means "What just happened?" Good times, good times.


----------



## Hawk (27 Oct 2012)

I finally knew I belonged, when a new friend told me I wasn't "from away" anymore, after I'd been here a year! It amuses me when we have a workshop coming up at a group I belong to, and they announce that we'll have lots of people here from away, usually meaning from other parts of Atlantic Canada. The people and their expressions amuse me, but to my mind, they're the best, kindest, friendliest people in Canada, at least for the most part! Now if only my neutral Prairie accent wasn't so obvious to them . . . .!


----------



## Loachman (30 Oct 2012)

commander said:
			
		

> Thanks. It's truly depressing at every level that this forum seems to be run by grammar professors, that cannot look past that to the message itself. Your attitudes are no different than the people setting these failed policies for us. I hope you eventually become enlightened or perhaps more open minded and update your "policies". Please cancel and close my account as I will not return. Also, please save the flamming as I will not revisit the site again, no need to annoy honourable existing members with an issue between me and the site. Good luck to everyone and best of luck in all your future endeavours, and i mean that in the sincerest of ways.



That was much better.

And it wasn't too hard, was it?


----------

